# UCLA TFT - Screenwriting (M.F.A.)



## Chris W

This thread is for the general discussion of the Film School UCLA TFT - Screenwriting (M.F.A.). Please add to the discussion here.


----------



## Chris W

The Film School UCLA TFT - Screenwriting (M.F.A.) has been updated.



> Updated Portfolio Requirements and Internship Opportunities


----------



## Chris W

The Film School UCLA TFT - Screenwriting (M.F.A.) has been updated.



> Updated Letters of Reference and Portfolio Requirements


----------



## Anonymous

Anonymous posted a new review on the film school  UCLA TFT - Screenwriting (M.F.A.)


----------



## FilmSchool.org

The film school UCLA TFT - Screenwriting (M.F.A.) has been updated:

Updated acceptance data


----------



## FilmSchool.org

The film school UCLA TFT - Screenwriting (M.F.A.) has been updated:

Updated deadline


----------



## FilmSchool.org

The film school UCLA TFT - Screenwriting (M.F.A.) has been updated:

updated requirements


----------



## FilmSchool.org

The film school UCLA TFT - Screenwriting (M.F.A.) has been updated:

Updated requirements


----------



## FilmSchool.org

The film school UCLA TFT - Screenwriting (M.F.A.) has been updated:

Updated deadline and requirements


----------

